# Empuje y/o toberas vectoriales



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2011)

*MARAVILLA DE AVION**:* 


El humo rojo que sale de la punta de las alas es provocado para que los espectadores se puedan dar cuenta en qué dirección realmente se mueve en el aire el avión, normalmente este humo no estaría allí.
Cuando el humo esta atrás el avión va hacia enfrente, cuando el humo lo envuelve esta casi parado en el aire. La maniobrabilidad de este avión es increíble. Se dice que este avión no puede ser abatido por ningún otro avión actualmente existente! 
Rusia ahora tiene el avión de combate número 1 del mundo…es el SU-30MK de empuje vectorial con alas de pato. Cuando vean el vuelo de este avión fíjense muy bien en las alas de pato justo debajo de en donde va el piloto.

Esta demostración prueba la capacidad de este avión de que puede el piloto desplomarlo aun yendo a gran velocidad, aparte puede pararlo por completo en desplome completo, luego demuestra la habilidad del avión de poder descender con la cola por delante sin que se ocasione un paro al compresor de la turbina, también se puede recobrar de un giro plano en segundos.

Estas capacidades de maniobra no las tiene ningún otro avión en el mundo.

Este avión es objeto de gran preocupación para la NATO (OTAN) así como para Estados Unidos ya que no se sabe que naciones estarán pronto volando este avión SU-30MK.

Trabajaron por muchos años en el desarrollo de la capacidad de vuelo avanzados y en sistemas de control y en sus conceptos de control. Las alas de pato y el empuje vectorial son conceptos que expanden el comportamiento de estas aeronaves.

Ni los actuales aviones de esta generación así como tampoco los de la siguiente en cuanto a planes de producción y de presupuesto, pueden de manera alguna compararse con este avión.

Maximicen su pantalla para que lo aprecien mejor.







 


http://aerotecnologia.blogspot.com/2010/10/empuje-vectorial.html



Saludos !


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 9, 2011)

Te imaginas que se le acabe la licencia del software de prueba???

Ver el archivo adjunto 12118


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 9, 2011)

Muy bien Rusia! Nunca lo ví, pero tiene ya sus 15 años, no es mucho pero se nota cómo los documentales hablan solo de los yankis y no se sabe nada de la tecnología rusa!

Países que lo utilizan
Fuerza Aérea Rusa
 Fuerza Aérea India
 Fuerza Aérea del Ejército Popular de Liberación
 Fuerza Aérea Venezolana
otros
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suj%C3%B3i_Su-30


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 9, 2011)

Como pez en el Agua.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2011)

* 
*
*Régimen de ascenso:* 230 m/s <----- eso es 828 Km/h en escenso


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 9, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *
> *
> *Régimen de ascenso:* 230 m/s <----- eso es 828 Km/h en escenso



a qué altura?
qué mas dá, es una banda igual!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2011)

No se , lo lei en el link que pegaste vos , pero casi  Mach 1 en ascenso es una brutalidad !


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 9, 2011)

Posiblemente si tenga un contrincante... el F22 Raptor que me parece tambien cuenta con empuje vectorial... 

Solo que ya suspendieron su fabricacion... hay como 180


----------



## djwash (Nov 9, 2011)

Al final del video cuando aterriza se ve un elemento que se eleva en la parte de arriba del avión detrás de la cabina, lo he visto en otros aviones, alguien sabe que es y para que sirve??


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 9, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Al final del video cuando aterriza se ve un elemento que se eleva en la parte de arriba del avión detrás de la cabina, lo he visto en otros aviones, alguien sabe que es y para que sirve??



Debe ser un freno de aire como los que hay en las alas de los aviones al aterrizar


----------



## djwash (Nov 9, 2011)

También he visto ese elemento en esa posición en pleno vuelo...


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 10, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> También he visto ese elemento en esa posición en pleno vuelo...



Frenar durante el vuelo?


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Efectivamente es un freno de aire.. y si... tambien lo usan para frenar durante el vuelo...


----------



## fernandob (Nov 11, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Muy bien Rusia! Nunca lo ví, pero tiene ya sus 15 años, no es mucho pero se nota cómo los documentales hablan solo de los yankis y no se sabe nada de la tecnología rusa!
> 
> Países que lo utilizan
> Fuerza Aérea Rusa
> ...


 
no tiene que ver con el tema, (ver ese avion es magnifico) .
pero me quedo esa frase que marque en rojo .
¿ la vieron ?? 
ejercito POPULAR de LIBERACION 

popular suena a pueblo y eso a gente .
liberacion suena a libertad y eso a felicidad.

pero en general siempre que lei esa frase asi junta :
"EJERCITO POPULAR DE LIBERACION " 

siempre esta asociado a paises dictadores, a ejercitos que terminan usando sus armas contra esa gente que es popular.

aca en Argentina un dia me di cuenta que las armas que compraba el ejercito se ponian viejas y a lo mucho solo se usaban .....CONTRA EL MISMO PUEBLO. !!!!!

ETs ........no suelen atacar a ningun pais (son vivos, solo esperan ) .
vegetta o el guason........al parecer no existen.
GUERRA GUERRA ..........suelen ser provicadas por gobernantes muy manipuladores que llevan o arrastran a todo un pueblo a una guerra contra otro pais.

en fin.............esa frase hipocrita de "ejercito popular de liberacion " ......... solo me hizo pensar ..-.

.
.

.
.
.



Neodymio dijo:


> Frenar durante el vuelo?


 
la proxima generacion va a permitir que incluso puedan parar un cachito para mear en pleno vuelo .

se les llamara : depredador raptor alas de pato y cola de paloma..... el terror de los que estan abajo .......


----------



## Luis1342 (Nov 12, 2011)

Increible video del SU-30,gracias por iniciar este tipo de temas,pues si en efecto todas las variantes de ese avión nacieron del SU-27 flanker y su mas celebre maniobra la cobra de Pugachev Cobra de Pugachev - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

ademas de sus motores los de ahora incorporan aletas canard que los hacen aún más maniobrables como el video posteado por DOSMETROS y este el fabuloso SU-37







esto es muy útil para un combate cercano,pero en la actualidad aviones como el F-22 raptor están diseñados para lanzar armamento a grandes distancias y lo hacen con bajo nivel de detección,baja firma en los radares y emisión termica (stealth como se les conoce),pero hace unos meses acabo de salir su rival Ruso el T-50 Pak fa


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 12, 2011)

Luis1342 dijo:


> Luis1342



Me encantaría saber cuánta fuerza está soportando el ala mientras realiza la maniobra, unas cuantas toneladas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2011)

En el 0:40 del primer video de Luis1342 correspondiente al SU-30 , se ve el "halo" (onda de choque) que es similar al de la rotura del Mach 1 

​


----------



## Luis1342 (Nov 13, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Me encantaría saber cuánta fuerza está soportando el ala mientras realiza la maniobra, unas cuantas toneladas!



Si,es de pensarse,encontre que este avion soporta 408 kg/m²,si son maquinas sorprendentes por eso cuestan lo que cuestan,en mi pais distamos de tener de estos,pero los que tiene la patria si que los saben volar!
saludos



DOSMETROS dijo:


> En el 0:40 del primer video de Luis1342  correspondiente al SU-30 , se ve el "halo" (onda de choque) que es  similar al de la rotura del Mach 1
> 
> ​



interesante fenomeno que se da a esas velocidades,de hecho en  algunos videos se da uno cuenta como el avión pasa primero y  posteriormente se escucha el sonido,como lo comentaba maquinas muy  interesantes


----------



## jol45 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hola.

          Muy imprecionante los aviones y su capacidad de vuelo y maniobra, pero no olviden la AVIONICA que es la ELECTRONICA aplicada al Avion, tanto para volar como para defenderse y atacar, un mismo avion no vale nada al lado de otro similar si no tiene la Avionica moderna y actualizada. Por ejemplo el famoso F16 se fabrica ya hace muchos años, pero su Avionica es lo que cambia fundamentalmente, y naturalmente los Gringos venden los Aviones con la Avionica obsoleta en comparacion con los que no venden porque son para ellos.

          Hace ya varios años (10 o mas) tuve la suerte de ver por casualidad (iva pasando por fuera del lugar de la demostracion) un avion Ruso que paso por sobre la pista en forma casi vertical y a no mas de 40 Km/Hr ya que iva mas lento que mi vehiculo, esto fue en una FIDAE Feria de aire que se realiza en Chile, (en aquella epoca se realizaba en un aeropuerto en santiago)

                  Saludos


----------



## Luis1342 (Nov 16, 2011)

jol45 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Muy imprecionante los aviones y su capacidad de vuelo y maniobra, pero no olviden la AVIONICA que es la ELECTRONICA aplicada al Avion, tanto para volar como para defenderse y atacar, un mismo avion no vale nada al lado de otro similar si no tiene la Avionica moderna y actualizada. Por ejemplo el famoso F16 se fabrica ya hace muchos años, pero su Avionica es lo que cambia fundamentalmente, y naturalmente los Gringos venden los Aviones con la Avionica obsoleta en comparacion con los que no venden porque son para ellos.
> 
> ...



si,claro que es muy vital la avionica,ademas de lo que comentas tambien en algunas de estas aéronaves se lleva computadora para cargar(así como un programa) la misión que ejecutara el piloto mostrando la trayectoria a seguir,tambien el sistema que les indica que deben elevarse cuando van a baja altura,el radar,las bombas guiadas por laser designado objetivos mediante un FLIR Y DLIR 

http://members.fortunecity.com/aeronaves2000/modernas/f117/f117_4.htm

misiles antiradar,aditamentos para guerra electrónica,de lo poco que sé es que esos aviones sobrevuelan y generan interferencia en las comunicaciones del contrincante,en verdad son impresionantes.

veo que eres de Chile  por alla tienen F-16,estan en muy buen estado,se dice que quiza sean de los ultimos en prodicirse,ademas de que adquirieron unos en muy buen estado comprados a Holanda ,se que a veces este tipo de material no es motivo de orgullo por los costos en horas de vuelo y mantenimiento (por que podria usarse en otras cosas mas importantes)
pero bueno aqui no hay de esos,solo nuestros queridos F-5E/F .
Los fans de la aviación deben estar muy contentos por alla por que ademas de tenerlos se hacen eventos tan importantes como el FIDAE y participan aeronaves que dificilmente se verian en otros paises.

saludos


----------

